# Interesting Fact



## mallos (May 10, 2016)

As everyone here no doubt knows, Tolkien died in 1973. If you turn that number round you get 3791. Which is:
3 rings for the elven kings under the sky
7 for the dwarf lords in their halls of stone
9 for mortal men doomed to die
1 for the dark lord on his dark throne


----------



## Starbrow (May 12, 2016)

Whoa. Very cool.


----------



## Alcuin (May 16, 2016)

That’s really neat. Welcome, *mallos*.


----------



## mallos (May 17, 2016)

Thanks .


----------



## Matthew Bailey (Jun 28, 2016)

Creeeeeepy!

MB


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 2, 2016)

Quick thinking, sir!!


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Dec 15, 2016)

mallos said:


> As everyone here no doubt knows, Tolkien died in 1973. If you turn that number round you get 3791. Which is:
> 3 rings for the elven kings under the sky
> 7 for the dwarf lords in their halls of stone
> 9 for mortal men doomed to die
> 1 for the dark lord on his dark throne




thats incredibly insightful


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 22, 2017)

I love weird coincidences like this!  Nice catch btw Mallos!


----------



## wsx04321 (Dec 30, 2020)

mallos said:


> As everyone here no doubt knows, Tolkien died in 1973. If you turn that number round you get 3791. Which is:
> 3 rings for the elven kings under the sky
> 7 for the dwarf lords in their halls of stone
> 9 for mortal men doomed to die
> 1 for the dark lord on his dark throne


Do you think its a coincide.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes.
Yes I do.


----------



## wsx04321 (Dec 30, 2020)

Why?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 30, 2020)

Well, unless Tolkien knew when he would die, and decided to write a long fictional work, in order to insert a numerical anagram revealing it.

I'll go with coincidence.


----------



## wsx04321 (Dec 30, 2020)

True


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 31, 2020)

The neurosciences have found out that our brains function in a far quirkier way than we like to imagine they do.
For one thing, unless we have had serious mathematical training in probability and statistics, we are about the worst (intuitive) statisticians on the planet.
We've come out second best in tests comparing us to rats or ants, for example ... 

Of the threesome causality, correlation and coincidence, we hugely overestimate the first, and are pathetically unable to accept the last.
But in (approximate) astronomical terms, causalities are Pluto, correlations Jupiter (or perhaps only the Earth?), and coincidences the sun.

The problem is that we are constantly looking for patterns where there are none, and have at best a weak grasp of the concept of randomness.

The second (or perhaps even the first) of our quirks is finding "faces" all over the place. I must say that for not a few of those mildewed breads (a perennial favorite), crab shells and whatnot, having deeply studied many variants of abstract art (I haven't, so this is just a guess) might be helpful in "recognizing" some of these things as faces ...


----------



## Licky Linguist (Dec 31, 2020)

mallos said:


> As everyone here no doubt knows, Tolkien died in 1973. If you turn that number round you get 3791. Which is:
> 3 rings for the elven kings under the sky
> 7 for the dwarf lords in their halls of stone
> 9 for mortal men doomed to die
> 1 for the dark lord on his dark throne


How in the world did you catch that?! 😵😵


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Dec 31, 2020)

mallos said:


> As everyone here no doubt knows, Tolkien died in 1973. If you turn that number round you get 3791. Which is:
> 3 rings for the elven kings under the sky
> 7 for the dwarf lords in their halls of stone
> 9 for mortal men doomed to die
> 1 for the dark lord on his dark throne


Hmmm.......are you some ex-intellectual agent?==+


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 31, 2020)

Licky Linguist said:


> How in the world did you catch that?! 😵😵


If you're asking mallos, she hasn't been here for exactly four years, so you may be in for a long wait.


----------



## Licky Linguist (Dec 31, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> If you're asking mallos, she hasn't been here for exactly four years, so you may be in for a long wait.


Sometimes you ask without expecting a reply (in this case, I just didn't notice the last seen date 🙄).


----------



## Phuc Do (Jan 1, 2021)

mallos said:


> As everyone here no doubt knows, Tolkien died in 1973. If you turn that number round you get 3791. Which is:
> 3 rings for the elven kings under the sky
> 7 for the dwarf lords in their halls of stone
> 9 for mortal men doomed to die
> 1 for the dark lord on his dark throne


Cool coincidence you catched there


----------

